# March Madness - Selection Boards 07



## pylon (19 Mar 2007)

I'm starting this thread for those of us who have our _completed_ applications into our local RC and are merited.  Some of the most interesting reading comes from old threads in this time of year, so eloquently called 'March Madness' by a member here some time ago.  Either the filling of the 06/07 budget or the intake of the fresh 07/08 budget, this seems to be the busiest time of year for applicants (and recruiters alike I'm sure)

Last April, I submitted my CT (component transfer) for Image Tech and AC Op.  In September, I pulled AC Op off as I had some very difficult times personally, but once 07 came around, I was ready to move this process forward yet again.  As of 2 weeks ago, I'm merited (again) for Image Tech, and am waiting on my air factor for AC Op.  Like everyone else, I'm waiting patiently for the results of today's board.  As for feedback, it will likely be a couple weeks at best, so in the meantime, trying to stay entertained.

Cheers,



kc


(edited spelling)


----------



## Pea (19 Mar 2007)

I too am awaiting feedback from today's board. I was merit listed last Tuesday (March 13) for Medical Technician. The recruiter said I had a good chance of being picked up this time around, but at the same time, not to hold my breath. So we'll see. I'm sitting on the edge of my seat ready to put my life in storage at pretty short notice! Best of luck to you!


----------



## pylon (19 Mar 2007)

Good luck to you, Pea!  I sympathize with putting the military on hold for a while as you did.  Hopefully you'll get in soon and it'll be everything you hoped.

It's funny, I've spent hours and hours reading on here, and feel so much more prepared for the process. Looking back, intentions are always good, but amazing what a few hours reading old posts will do for you.  Will be less likely to say, Hindsight is 20/20.   



kc


----------



## kas (19 Mar 2007)

I'm hoping that two years of hoop jumping will be coming to a close with today's selection board. I'm merit listed for comm rsch op and was told that I'm highly competitive for this fiscal year's few remaining positions. *crosses fingers* If not, well, there's always next year... seeing as it's only a couple weeks off. ;D

Good luck all!

kas.


----------



## Pea (20 Mar 2007)

Well the officer that did my interview just called..... It seems my eye glass prescription form didn't make it into my file on time, so I missed yesterday's selection board. Ah well. Next board is supposed to sit 23 April, and he said to expect a call on the 24/25 at the lastest with my offer. I can handle that! He also warned to also be prepared to be picked up sooner, because I never know if they do a "real time" selection.

Hope some of you got good news today.


----------



## pylon (20 Mar 2007)

Hey Pea,

Too bad about the prescription!

That is very interesting saying that if the next board is 23 APR to expect a call the next day or so after.  I called my RC today just to see 'how long these things typically take' and granted my file manager was away on course, but there was a young officer (new) who told me it would likely be a couple weeks before I hear anything. He said they just started receiving word about the ROTP results and they were done in mid to end Feb, so likely to call back in 2-3 weeks earliest.  You know, who knows what to expect.... I get a little frustrated with inconsistencies like this, though I'm sure there are several variables which make it inconsistent.

Oh well, I'm going to call them next week anyway..  

Here's hoping for end of April, Pea! GL



kc


----------



## Pea (20 Mar 2007)

Ya I am never sure what to think/believe. I am dealing with the officer that does the interviewing and merit listing, and he said he'll also be the person that provides me with my offer when it comes in. He told me that if a selection is made on the Monday, he has the results for "his people" a day or two later and will get that to me asap. So far he's been calling me exactly when he said he would, so all I can do is have faith.

Best of luck to you as well. End of April isn't too far away for me, just means more running time!  ;D


----------



## pylon (20 Mar 2007)

Good point about your officer calling you.  What I did get out of my conversation today was that my file manager was out and its very possible they could get an email or msg personally and have to pass that along to their candidate.  So may need to give him a couple days, then start hoping for the next board.

I just got a call from a very good friend who I got in with back in 94. (only 2 ppl left from our platoon - PRes) He's been accepted for MP and starts OJT/ride alongs on April 2nd. That is quick. He did his MPAC last month (for those MP people looking for info).  



kc


----------



## dardt (21 Mar 2007)

pylon said:
			
		

> As of 2 weeks ago, I'm merited (again) for Image Tech, and am waiting on my air factor for AC Op.  Like everyone else, I'm waiting patiently for the results of today's board.  As for feedback, it will likely be a couple weeks at best, so in the meantime, trying to stay entertained.



Still waiting for the air factor eh !  : Join the crowd  ;D

And what's this about the selection board ? I thought for most NCM trades the selection is being done locally. Not what I want to hear, time to call CFRC.


----------



## Pea (21 Mar 2007)

I think it depends on the trade. My recruiter said that some trades were being picked up "locally", but as of right now, Medical Technician is not one of them.


----------



## pylon (21 Mar 2007)

Flatspin,

Not all NCM positions are selected locally.  In demand trades certainly are like combat arms and some other in-demand trades. (Open to Selection Locally)  Can't believe your air factor hasn't come back yet???!!

Give them a call and keep us up to date.   



kc


----------



## navymich (21 Mar 2007)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> And what's this about the selection board ?



When I was waiting for selection last fall, I was told that it was dependent upon trades.  For AC Op, there is no set board, but instead your file is put in a pile to be read when they get a few board members together.  Therefore, if there was a board sitting for something else, those types of files would be added to it.


----------



## dardt (21 Mar 2007)

pylon said:
			
		

> Flatspin,
> 
> Not all NCM positions are selected locally.  In demand trades certainly are like combat arms and some other in-demand trades. (Open to Selection Locally)  Can't believe your air factor hasn't come back yet???!!
> 
> ...



I know there was a list on here somewhere indicating the NCM trades open to local selection (and AC Op was on it). I couldn't find it in my search.

PM inbound soon,


----------



## navymich (21 Mar 2007)

The way local selection was explained to me, was that it was for CFRC to select people to load them on BMQ, not to select them for their trade.  Therefore, if you have RSBP, you wouldn't be up for local selection anyway.  Can anyone confirm that is what local selection is, or isn't?


----------



## pylon (21 Mar 2007)

I copied this post from this board (recruiting process).

Here is what I found.

****Thanks to Kitrad1.

Cheers,



kc

(edited to give credit)


Re: Next date for board selection for Reg. Force Med Techs? 
« Reply #6 on: July 13, 2006, 10:07:11 » Quote  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The following occupations, as of 10 July 06 are OSL trades:

Armoured Soldier
Arty (Field)
Infantry
Cbt Engr
Line Maintainer
Naval Weapons Technician
Boatswain
ATIS Tech
LCIS Tech
NCI Op
NES Op
NE Tech (A, C and T)
Comm Rsch
Mar Eng Mech
Veh Tech
AVN Tech
AVS Tech
Cook
Sup Tech
MSE Op
RMS Clk
Nav Comm
SOnar Op
EO Tech (formerly FCS Tech)
Sig Op
Med Tech
AC OP

Hope this helps. Good luck to all.


----------



## armyvern (21 Mar 2007)

pylon said:
			
		

> I copied this post from this board (recruiting process).
> 
> Here is what I found.



Pylon,

Thanks for your help. Unfortunately the darn list of trades changes so that particluar one is probably outdated now. Yep, the CF is in a constant state of evolution...which doesn't make it easy to answer questions at all.

It's darn frustrating!!  :-\


----------



## pylon (21 Mar 2007)

Thanks!   I think...  :-\  

Okay, everybody off the bus...   :



kc


----------



## armyvern (21 Mar 2007)

pylon said:
			
		

> Thanks!   I think...  :-\
> 
> Okay, everybody off the bus...   :
> 
> kc



Let there be no doubt in your mind...I _thanked_ you.

And to illustrate the rest of that last post by me....

Everybody...back on the bus.


----------



## camochick (21 Mar 2007)

Atleast you guys got to do your testing. They won't even be calling me to do anything until the new fiscal year when my trade will have positions to fill. But I've been around the army long enough to know it's hurry up and wait. >


----------



## Pea (21 Mar 2007)

No getting off the bus! You just might miss it...  ;D I'm firmly planted in my seat, waiting.


----------



## pylon (21 Mar 2007)

I wasn't going anywhere... I've been here almost a year.. Can't leave yet...


----------



## Pea (21 Mar 2007)

I only applied 2 weeks ago today, so I can't be impatient yet.


----------



## dardt (22 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> I only applied 2 weeks ago today, so I can't be impatient yet.



And you're already merit listed  Maybe you should go buy a lotto ticket while you're luck is on.

8 1/2 months and counting for me


----------



## Pea (23 Mar 2007)

In case anyone doesn't follow my other thread, but does look at this one.

I got my call today!! Seems there was a mis-communication and I was selected on Monday's board!  ;D Swear in next week, and head to BMQ beginning of May.

Best of luck to the rest of you!


----------



## pylon (23 Mar 2007)

Flatspin said:
			
		

> And you're already merit listed  Maybe you should go buy a lotto ticket while you're luck is on.



Check that, no lottery ticket needed.  Horseshoe has been located..  

Congrats Pea, really happy for you...  Flatspin and I really aren't jealous at all    :crybaby:

Good Luck!


kc


----------



## Hawkeye (23 Mar 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> In case anyone doesn't follow my other thread, but does look at this one.
> 
> I got my call today!! Seems there was a mis-communication and I was selected on Monday's board!  ;D Swear in next week, and head to BMQ beginning of May.
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you!



wow nice pea congrats i applied the 8th of this month still waiting too no telling when they'll call mind you iu havent even done my apt test yet nor an interview


----------



## deedster (23 Mar 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> i applied the 8th of this month still waiting too no telling when they'll call mind you iu havent even done my apt test yet nor an interview


Same here and I applied in early January  :


----------



## kas (23 Mar 2007)

*happy dance*

Got my offer finally! I did in fact get recruit school bypass, so they want to ship me straight to Kingston by April 16th. Problem being that I don't write finals until April 21st-23rd, so.... my file manager is off to negotiate!

Excuse me as I go bounce off a few walls... ;D


----------



## pylon (23 Mar 2007)

Wow....  Way to go Kas... Ok, really starting to feel alone here...   

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


kc


----------



## Lizard (24 Mar 2007)

OSL trades and board dates are constantly changing and are not within the control of your local CFRC.   Your CFRC wants to see you get in, almost as much as you do and the more you call and harrass them, the less time and attention they are paying to your file and paperwork.  Have some trust in the process and you will be called as soon as they have something for you!  Check in with them periodically for an update if you must but remember that these folks are professionals who have your (and the CF's) best interest in mind.


----------



## pylon (24 Mar 2007)

Lizard said:
			
		

> Check in with them periodically for an update *if you must*



Looking after our best interests is going nearly 3 months with no contact?? And when I finally do make contact with THEM, I get the huffs and puffs of frustration because they're so busy.  I'm so tired of feeling like a burden to these people. 

That being said, I know there are great recruiters out there, so I don't want to paint all of them with one brush.  
I am patient, I will continue to be patient.  But if you're going to come on to army.ca with your first post trying to calm everyone down, might be an idea to fill in your profile.  And if you're from recruiting, yes I have questions about my file  


Cheers,


kc


----------



## Lizard (24 Mar 2007)

Your recruiting centre might literally have thousands of applications and files in progress.  Do you really expect them to call everyone to tell them there is nothing to report on a monthly basis?  Considering that most people are never home when the recruiting centre calls, this could be a lot of real work (do the math) that won't get done at your local recruiting centre.  If you really want to join the Regular Force and aren't prepared to wait, why don't you apply for a trade where the CF actually needs people.  Image tech is not one of those trades.  In the meantime, why don't you volunteer to work at your local recruiting centre and see how much work they really are doing!!  Be realistic and prepared to wait.


----------



## pylon (25 Mar 2007)

PM Inbound.....


----------



## uzi (25 Mar 2007)

I hope I didn't bother them by 2 phones in the last 4 months. Will they notice you when you are on the merit list? or just final result? I saw their vacancy list when I began the application process. Many trade they hire few or none, but there's no trade they take a lot of people at one time.


----------



## Lizard (25 Mar 2007)

Once you are on the merit list you can be selected at any time... nationally or locally, this week, month or maybe this year depending on the trade you apply for.  Trust me, if you are on the merit list for Arty, Armd, NE Tech or the like, you'll be selected pretty quick.  Regardless of the trade, once you are on the merit list, there is nothing you can do to change the outcome, likewise the CFRC can't do anything for you.  Unless of course something happens that directly affects your application: medical problems, legal issues or upgraded education.  Once you are selected from the merit list and an offer is tendered for you, the CFRC will hunt you down like a rabid dog to see if you accept.  For Pylon ... file managers are the busiest of the CFRC lot and really don't have time to call you every week to let you know you are still on the ML.  Likewise they can't impact the speed of your Air Factor coming in.  Good luck and when you least expect it, you'll get that call.  It's worth the wait.


----------



## uzi (26 Mar 2007)

maybe i didn't explain my question clearly. I mean putting you on the merit list is a special step; or after interview the recruiter said" we'll recommend  to the list", and you don't have trouble with medical, erc, credit.......... you'll be on the list?


----------



## Lizard (26 Mar 2007)

yes once your medical, interview, ERC etc is good, you go on the Merit List.  This is pretty automatic and you don't need to prod your CFRC to put you on.


----------



## pylon (27 Mar 2007)

Enhanced Reliability Check.


kc


----------



## Lizard (27 Mar 2007)

The process is the same for Reserve applicants but the selection is different.  The Reserve unit you are applying to should be able to tell you how they select people.  Many units do it slightly differently.  Generally speaking if you are fully processed(successfully) and the Reserve Unit has room for you, you should be getting a job soon.


----------



## uzi (31 Mar 2007)

Lizard said:
			
		

> Trust me, if you are on the merit list for Arty, Armd, NE Tech or the like, you'll be selected pretty quick.



May I ask , how about vhe tech? Since I saw there are so many schools for auto tech in vancouver, I doubt I made a wrong choice. but my interview was over, if I change my choice........... looks like I am making trouble.


----------



## Future-Nurse (31 Mar 2007)

Hi folks,
I am waiting patiently as well. I was told in February that I am merit listed for Nursing Officer (ROTP civie). I called in a couple weeks ago and my file manager told me that she has heard nothing yet. So, I'll call her again in a week or so. For all those that are getting impatient like me, I have volunteered at the Recruiting Centre and boy it's crazy out there. I sometimes wonder how these recruiters keep up but believe me they do. They are top professionals doing a great job. My file manager always returns my calls and gives me answers to all my questions. 
So boys and girls be patient and good luck

FN


----------



## pylon (5 Apr 2007)

Folks,

Just an update regarding OSL.

Was speaking with my local RC yesterday and all trades are OSL right now.  How long this will continue, not sure.  But this is the info that was given to me.  And in my opinion, a good thing for all in currently in the system.


kc


----------



## Krypto (12 Apr 2007)

I've got an ROTP application open for pilot. I did aircrew selection in February, and I know at least 3 of the guys I was on that course with have already gotten their offers. 

I got a call today from my recruiter saying that there are boards sitting tomorrow, and they're saying I have a better chance of getting selected if I change my first choice to Air Nav. I don't have a problem with Air Nav, but he said there are only 2 spots for pilot, and if I held out for that, I'd most likely not get picked up. Also, on aircrew selection, I didn't pass the Air Nav portion, qualifiying only for pilot. Confused, I mentioned this to the recruiter, and then he said that it's a moot point then if I didn't qualify for Air Nav.

So I went from being very hopeful of getting my offer any day now, to being completely deflated with very slim chances of getting any offer any time soon.


----------



## uzi (29 Apr 2007)

about 2-3 weeks before, a lady called me to the office to sign a paper to update my credit check. She said it would take 4 days, then after several weeks, they would call me to have an updating interview just over the phone and ask if I still like to take the offer.  I am still waiting..........


----------



## Romulus (1 Jun 2007)

I hope this is relevant. I was merit listed may 28th 07, When i first applied i wrote down 2 trades. First combat engineer, what I really wanted to do. And infantry, I didn't make combat engineer the first time i did my cfat. I was worried i wouldn't make it again. i didn't want to get turned away from the military all together. Now I'm waiting for my offer. So if they offer infantry instead of combat engineer will i have the choice to turn that down and wait for an opening in combat engineer?


----------



## NJL (2 Jun 2007)

If ya didn't do well enough on the cfat to make combat engineer... why would they offer it to ya? Not positive, but if ya do poorly(don't qualify for your trade choice) don't they allow you to rewrite the cfat after waiting a certain period of time? If ya want CE why not study/ rewrite?


----------



## Romulus (2 Jun 2007)

I realize i worded my question a little vaguely, I HAVE qualified for combat engineer AFTER rewriting my cfat. i wrote down combat engineer and infantry as the trades i wanted to go for, i wrote down infantry as a safety just in case i failed to make combat engineer again. now that i am waiting for an offer for combat engineer, is it possible that because i wrote down infantry as my second choice they will offer me that instead of my first choice. and if that does happen, can i turn that down and wait for combat engineer or will i have to take it or leave it?


----------



## Romulus (6 Jun 2007)

Nevermind, i got offerd combat engineer...WOOOHOOOO


----------



## scoutfinch (6 Jun 2007)

Guys:  Just a little hint -- proper grammar and spelling is an imperative.  That means proper capitalization.  

By the way, congratulations on your offer.


----------



## Roy Harding (6 Jun 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> Guys:  Just a little hint -- proper grammar and spelling is an imperative.  That means proper capitalization.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on your offer.



Here's a bigger hint.  Should any of you actually be offered anything, you'll be expected to lead people such as myself.

I already know how to spell, capitalize, punctuate, and everything - got anything else to offer?  (Your posts here don't provide any indication of surprise hidden talents).


----------



## KrissyJ (9 Jun 2007)

As of now I am on the merit list. First choice is RMS clerk, 2nd Supply Tech. I applied late March. I should be getting a call back in the next two weeks for an offer (as per my recruiter). I will update you all as soon as I find out!


----------

